# *****INDEX -GUIDE TO ALL WORKSHOPS******



## prismaticr

*There are over 60 workshops available for all KP members - permanently. Just scroll down until you find the one you want. Read it (it will remain permanently on this section!*
Here is our list of Workshops Past and Present, _and_ our section Help topics!

*As the workshops are closed, you are welcome to click on it, and read all the information, copy whatever you find useful also go back to the main page for the information pages, lots of info on cast ons, cast offs, and other information received from KP members!*

PLEASE . SEE BELOW FOR THE LIST OF ALL OUR WORKSHOPS WITH THEIR LINKS.

ENJOY!!


----------



## prismaticr

* Workshops  Past and Present *
-------------------------------------
2016 Closed workshops 
[http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404166-1.html] # 16/4-- PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF-
*************************
Previous to 2016 closed workshops.
 #1 - Coat of many colors Cardigan, OR top down cardigan 
 #2 - NON FELTED SLIPPERS with Suehoman & designer 
 #3 - WATERFALL TOP -with Designer 
 #4 - Just in time for Xmas"(dpns socks) 
 #5 - STASHBUSTER BAG -with Rachel (prismaticr) 
 #6 - BASIC LACE KNITTING -with Dragonflylace  
 #7 - CROCHET AFGHAN with Designer  
 #8 - Crochet,or knit and crochet ,a newsboy hat and fingerless mittens 
 #9 - CHARTS - How to Read, Interpret, Use and Create them! 
#10 - LEARN TO DO MAGIC LOOP WITH DAROWIL 
 #11 - 'WINTER MIRAGE' LACE SHAWL-(Dragonfly lace) 
#12 - SECOND WATERFALL TOP WORKSHOP
#13 - TOE UP SOCK (MAGIC LOOP) WITH DAROWIL
#14 - HAVE FUN WITH COLOR WITH DONMAUR
#15- SURPRISE JACKETS WITH purpleV and London Girl 
#16 - THREE LEAF CLOVER RIB SOCKS -with patchwork cat
#17 - LEARN-BASIC CROCHET with prismaticr 
#18 - STEP-BY-STEP CABLES with Stitch Designer 
#19 - FISH HAT WORKSHOP WITH DAROWIL 
#20 - BAVARIAN LACE CROCHET WORKSHOP WITH LYNX 
#21 - TRAVELING VINE WORKSHOP WITH LURKER2 
#22 - SPRING'S DANCE LACE SHAWL, WITH DRAGONFLY LACE 
 #23 - WINGSPAN SCARF WITH THE WREN  
 #24 - Crochet Snowflake afghan with Rachel H. 
 #25 - Prayer Shawl workshop, with Cally 
 #26 - TREE OF LIFE BABY BLANKET WITH Saroj 
#27 - MOVING ALONG WITH CROCHET
 #28 - Felting with gin-red 
#29 - Aran Cabled Shrug with Poledra65 
#30 - Let's learn to read a knitted Pattern & make a Child's cardigan - Darowil 
#31 - Childs Ripple Sweater with nrc1940 
#32 - CRISS CROSS SCARF Workshop with Saroj 
 #33 - LDCE -LET'S MAKE SOME SCARVES WITH GWEN! 
 #34 - IF YOU CAN KNIT AND PURL, YOU CAN DOUBLE KNIT - with prismaticr 
#35 - BASIC TUNISIAN CROCHET WORKSHOP WITH LYNX 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194944-1.html ] #36 - DROP LEAF SHAWLETTE WITH TAMARA ELL [/URL]
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197982-1.html ] #37 - Make a lovely, original baby set with KP designer Sorlenna [/URL]
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199237-1.html ] #38 - Felted Slippers with Chickkie [/URL]
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200809-1.html ]#39 - Cotton Crochet doillies with Judy [/URL]
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204326-1.html ] #40 - CROCHET CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS WITH TERRI [/URL]
#41 - KRISS KRINGLE CHRISTMAS STOCKING WITH Gin B 
#42 -KNITTED OR CROCHET BOOK COVER WITH JEANNE 
#43, 44, 45 Repeated previous workshops - No new class offered
#46 - COMMUTER CAPELET WITH TAMARAL ELL 
#47 - BASIC BEADING WITH PURPLEFI 
 #48 -ENTRELAC SCARF with nrcl940 
#49 - LEARN TO KNIT 5 FINGERED GLOVES WITH DAYLILY DAWN 
 #50 - UNFINISHED OBJECTS AND WIP's 
#51-Learn to make socks using 2 circular needles with Darowil 
#52-PANDAS LARGE AND SMALL WITH GYPSYCREAM 
#53- TREE OF LIFE #2 - WITH SAROJ (K) 
#54- Crochet bonnet with Cjustice 
#55- Mini me with Purplef  
#56 - Guernsey(Gansey) Fisherman's sweater with Lurker2 
#57- BEAUTIFUL LACY CARDIGAN with TAMARA ELL 
#58 - A Conversation about Color with Designer1234 
#59 - Conversation about Texture- with Designer1234 
#60 - Cast on and cast off information 
#61- MITER SQUARE TODDLER JACKET WITH TAMARQUE 
#62 - DREAMBIRD WORKSHOP 
#63 - BASIC LACE Part I-WITH TLL 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325051-1.html ] Section #2 LACE WORKSHOP WINTER WONDERLAND LACE SCARF WITH TLL [/URL]
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318746-1.html ]#65 - Boris the Bunny with Gypsy Cream [/URL]
 
 
 
 
 
 
*******************


----------

